# I Just Can't Hold It Back Any Longer! - My New Car.... :o)



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

So the TT's being picked up on Saturday 20th and was left still looking for 'the one'.... and now, i've found her!

I appreciate she wont be everyones cup of tea but then again, nor is my fiancee lol

I went for the Range Rover Sport TDV6 HSE. Bought her in Park Lane, London (ooooooooOOOOOOOOO!!)....





































Some showroom pics taken with my iPhone that must have had a dirty lense 














































As many of you will know, things with me arent so straight forward... when it comes my car, it has to be a little bit special. The cars been taken to Revere London (http://www.RevereLondon.com) to have some updating and customising done.

(Some Pics are courtesy of ebay :lol: )

The 09 updated look which includes - clear side repeaters, new tail lights (minus the orange filter), colour coded rear cladding










OEM Sidesteps...










Revere London Tread Sills










I'm also having the supercharger front and side grilles sprayed java black round the edges and high power silver in the middle. Finished off with black Land Rover badges all round (inc the wheels)


















Colour coded handle and mirror covers...



























Colour coded headlights with nasty orange reflector strip removed










and finally... Revere exhaust system and spare wheel cover










I've got a remap coming soon and full colour coding planned for the summer. I also need to get the front windows tinted asap but generally this is how I will keep the car..... he says....

Picking it up Friday 19th and I cant wait!


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Hiya Adz,

Its not my thing bit i do have to say it is very nice  .

as long as you are happy with the new ride thats the mains thing.

Well done mate.

How much did the TT go for in the end?


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Tree hugger :lol: ........a beauty :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nilanth - Took £8500 in the end. My main concern was that it would sell to a forum member who would love it like me. I didnt want to take 9-10k from some chav racing off in it and wrapping it round the first lamp post! So in a way i'm happy with the result 100%

Guys bare in mind, I need a big car for work.... and no, i refuse to drive a van. Not my style.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

If I had any need for a car that big then it would be a Range Rover, by far the best looking 4x4 on the market (IMO), the supercharged ones are also ridiculously quick! Would expect a mapped TDV to be quite impressive too.

I am still looking at RS4s as a replacement for the wife's A3 TDi, can't sell the TT yet, have spent too much money on it, would lose a fortune!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice
but i have no need for a massive car, but would consider one of these.

out of interest did they ever come with electronic climate control?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Nilanth - Took £8500 in the end. My main concern was that it would sell to a forum member who would love it like me. I didnt want to take 9-10k from some chav racing off in it and wrapping it round the first lamp post! So in a way i'm happy with the result 100%
> 
> Guys bare in mind, I need a big car for work.... and no, i refuse to drive a van. Not my style.


Fair play to you mate, and looking forward to seeing pics of the car and in the flesh as you mod it to how you like 

But If I see you down any of the small roads of Bushey I will not be forced to move over by the sheer size of your new beast


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Whats she like on the motorway, refined?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have the TDv8 version.

After initially quite enjoying it, I have come to rather dislike it.  :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmm I do quite like them 



jampott said:


> I have the TDv8 version.
> 
> After initially quite enjoying it, I have come to rather dislike it.  :lol:


  what's wrong with it? Performance?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Mmm I do quite like them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing I can really put my finger on... the performance (such as it is) is absolutely fine.

But the OTR price of my car is north of £50k, and there's no way that it feels it to be honest. Like I said, nothing specific, but there's very little to enjoy about it.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep I suppose it is a lot of cash. I couldn't have one as an only car, would need something else with a bit more character and grunt, so I suppose you're lucky you have something else with a tad more poke in the garage


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Yep I suppose it is a lot of cash. I couldn't have one as an only car, would need something else with a bit more character and grunt, so I suppose you're lucky you have something else with a tad more poke in the garage


Well, there is that I suppose. Most cars would, indeed, be rather overshadowed by the R8...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I love it... and after driving a TT it feels fabulous to drive!

I went for the beige leather because I really feel the black leather cheapens the feel (I couldnt help thinking it looked a bit Mondeo esque on the one i test drove :? )

It is climate control, for some reason its not digital but it doesnt phase me. Its got every conveivable extra.... inc sunroof and adaptive bi-xenon headlights!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> and no, i refuse to drive a van. Not my style.


 :lol:

It does look a little bit like a van though doesn't it mate :wink:

In all fairness its a nice looking motor, not sure how it will help the tax, congestion charge issues etc that we talked about. You'll have to come along to one of the meets in the new year so I can have a look.

Out of interest how quick are these things?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Beige looks great, I wish they would keep more black on the doors and the sides of the centre console though, just to break it up a bit, and make it a bit easier to keep clean.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Beige looks great, I wish they would keep more black on the doors and the sides of the centre console though, just to break it up a bit, and make it a bit easier to keep clean.


In that respect i'm lucky to be quite anal about my cars! I've got all the products for cleaning and maintaining the leather. I got a feeling i'm gonna be keeping a tea towel in the glove box for people with dark jeans!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hark said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > and no, i refuse to drive a van. Not my style.
> ...


NO! :lol:



Hark said:


> In all fairness its a nice looking motor, not sure how it will help the tax, congestion charge issues etc that we talked about. You'll have to come along to one of the meets in the new year so I can have a look.
> 
> Out of interest how quick are these things?


Capacity (cc's): 2720
No. of Cylinders / valves: 6
Valves per cylinder: 4
Maximum power: 190hp @ 4000rpm (can be mapped to 250bhp and lots more torque I imagine!)
Maximum Torque: 440Nm/1900rpm

I'll bring it to an Ace Cafe meet or something.... and park it on the road


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As you look out the carpark isn't there a bridge to the left? You could park it under there?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hark said:


> As you look out the carpark isn't there a bridge to the left? You could park it under there?


yeah.... thanks for that.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice purchase mate and glad to see the modding bug hasn't been cured


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

oooo Thats a big un   

Very nice Adam  I likee The little extra bits n bobs you are putting on 

roll on the 19th  but on the 20th   to the old beastie  
Anyway very nice indeed.. enjoy your new purchase mate 

Tom.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I like it Adam, I need to get a big motor for different reasons (expanding family) and something like that would be very nice indeed.

Matt


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

nilanth said:


> How much did the TT go for in the end?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I was with him all day Saturday and didn't have the cheek to ask! :lol: I thought that as he wasn't volunteering the info he must've taken a dive to secure his new one... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> I'll bring it to an Ace Cafe meet or something.... and park it on the road


After you've delivered the burgers... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Adam i went down the landrover route a few months ago with the smaller freelander2 which i have to say i enjoy driving it more now than the TT it suit me better the high driving postition as i have a bad back.enjoy it mate life is to short. 

Here a pic of my new baby.  








Just this fitted as well roof mounted dvd.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Thats beautiful! Gemma really wants one! But I dont really want to take on the finance at the moment... I offered her the freelander 1 which is still nice, bit dated, but at least we can buy it outright and she can have the HSE.

Tom, i'll post up pics when I get it.... I'm so excited, its like xmas come a week early! I'll miss the TT but if i'm honest, i'll get over it....quick.

Rich, all I can say to you is 'ah! sharrap!' lol

You could have asked me what I got... its not a secret! I didnt think to tell you!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Rich, all I can say to you is 'ah! sharrap!' lol
> 
> You could have asked me what I got... its not a secret! I didnt think to tell you!


Adam I wouldn't. I'm a polite man with principles. You should know that by now... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, all I can say to you is 'ah! sharrap!' lol
> ...


Is this the same guy that said i'm a burger delivery man for Ace Cafe?? lol

Rich, I think we know eachother well enough now to be upfront and honest about things... I got nothing to hide from you, your my mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not my cup of tea but I 'll look forward to seeing your old car around here.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Adam you might need this forum now.  
http://www.rrsport.co.uk/forum/

Edit. 
Just seen your post on it already.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

haha..... i dont mess about mate! Its a bit dead tho.... I'll stick with TTF me thinks....


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> haha..... i dont mess about mate! Its a bit dead tho.... I'll stick with TTF me thinks....


Freelander 2 section is dead as well lucky if you get a dozen posts a day.good job i have a TT to stick around on here.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam,

This is a joke isn't it? I know you like to think you're 'Gangster' and all that business, but those hideous cars should be left to the farmers and not the streetz of Watford! I thought you had more taste than that mate.

Disgusting.

Anyway, kids and a dog for chrimbo then dude? I can assure you now, I will *not* be doing any rig shots of that, imagine pushing that chuffing thing!! Be cool to get some off-road shots though if you ever fancy having some done!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Adam,
> 
> This is a joke isn't it? I know you like to think you're 'Gangster' and all that business, but those hideous cars should be left to the farmers and not the streetz of Watford! I thought you had more taste than that mate.
> 
> Disgusting.!


You can be such an arse sometimes Dean... if I didnt know you like I do i'd probably take that personally 



DeanTT said:


> Anyway, kids and a dog for chrimbo then dude? I can assure you now, I will *not* be doing any rig shots of that, imagine pushing that chuffing thing!! Be cool to get some off-road shots though if you ever fancy having some done!


Well, as much as you wouldnt believe it, i'm getting married in september (to a girl...!!)! Wont have kids by xmas but got the dog already...

Be good to do some off-road shots as you say...  Best wait til summer....


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam,
> ...


Only sometimes mate? I do try 

Certainly be up for an off-road shoot sometime, would be good fun.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you're doing some serious off-road shots, I'll be happy to come along to pull you out when you get stuck ;-)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - thanks clive but i'm sure with Land Rovers 4x4 technology i'll be fine!

Did u have yr Landy mapped when u had it? Who did it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've never understood why anybody would pick a RRS over the Disco? :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> lol - thanks clive but i'm sure with Land Rovers 4x4 technology i'll be fine!
> 
> Did u have yr Landy mapped when u had it? Who did it?


Technology won't give you extra ground clearance or mud-plugging tyres though.... 

I am having it remapped, but mine is a 4.0 V8 petrol so whatever I do won't be of much interest to you I guess.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

eh?

The RRS is for posers, the Disco's for farmers or the local mums in my area who need to take their 1 child to school safely and block the road


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

clived said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > lol - thanks clive but i'm sure with Land Rovers 4x4 technology i'll be fine!
> ...


Whos gonna do it for you? I've got my car + Gemmas Freelander TD4 to get mapped.... Might be cheaper?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> eh?
> 
> The RRS is for posers, the Disco's for farmers or the local mums in my area who need to take their 1 child to school safely and block the road


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Whos gonna do it for you? I've got my car + Gemmas Freelander TD4 to get mapped.... Might be cheaper?


Mark Adams. He's a Rover V8 guru. It won't be cheaper as he only does Rover petrol V8s. See, I told you it would be of interest to you ;-)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

fair enough..... how someone can earn a living mapping only 1 type of engine is beyond me?!?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you not changing your user name to adamRRS ? :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> fair enough..... how someone can earn a living mapping only 1 type of engine is beyond me?!?


There are a LOT of sports cars that use that engine...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what happened to the bmw coupe idea and autovogue styling?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

p1tse said:


> what happened to the bmw coupe idea and autovogue styling?


I had to get real! Need a big car for work... I do alot of refurbishment work with property and rather than send out builders and pay for deliveries, to keep the costs down I do alot of the running around myself. I often load the car up with tiles, fridges/freezers, ovens, TVs etc Back seats are always down to accomodate!

Theres only 2 of us and we could manage before but now we've grown to an extent where 1 car is not enough anymore.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fcuk me Flip-Flop. That's a bit pucka aint it? 

Remind me ...what does a 16yr old do for a living these days to afford one of them?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

16 year old? Cheeky f*cker!

Read the post above yours.... I've done a few good deals this year despite the market and now i'm reaping the benefits


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What's it like once on the move?

By that I mean, it's a big car, is the engine up to hauling it around?

When we first got the Bimmer, I was blown away by the performance, but lately, I've been hankering for more.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Kell said:


> What's it like once on the move?
> 
> By that I mean, it's a big car, is the engine up to hauling it around?
> 
> When we first got the Bimmer, I was blown away by the performance, but lately, I've been hankering for more.


well, it is a V6

Its being mapped too so it'll have 250bhp!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

As many will know by my recent de modding sale, that i too sold my TT, And went along similar line, ( more quality ones though ) than Adam, as i bought a Q7 i picked it up nearly 2 weeks ago and what a machine. Honestly havent missed the TT one bit, heres a pic of my new toy.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

chesters said:


> ...And went along similar line, ( more quality ones though ) than Adam,


That's funny! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> chesters said:
> 
> 
> > ...And went along similar line, ( more quality ones though ) than Adam,
> ...


Neil, I could have had the pick of the bunch... I didnt want an overpriced Toureg! I bought what I felt was the best quality but chesters is entitled to his wrong opinion


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

chesters said:


> And went along similar line, ( more quality ones though ) than Adam


There is seriously no need for that on the forum :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, I don't know...

The RRS doesn't have the same quality than the Q7. That's life, though.

Adam - be careful about remapping. The transmission is complicated, and you don't want to put undue stress on it.

Fortunately, the TDv8 doesn't need a remap. Even so...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Aesthetically i prefer the Q7 but, I couldnt live with that dash board, it seems to have a real 90's square look about it.

To me, the RRS just had the best of both worlds and could be personalised with some classy mods.

The guys who's mapping my car says hes done "LOADS" lol He also drives the TDV6 himself... so we'll see!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

chesters said:


> As many will know by my recent de modding sale, that i too sold my TT, And went along similar line, ( more quality ones though ) than Adam, as i bought a Q7 i picked it up nearly 2 weeks ago and what a machine. Honestly havent missed the TT one bit, heres a pic of my new toy.


Oh! Chesters.... I think somebodies been telling porkies... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look what I found!

And before you say its an old advert, I called up and the cars still available 

You'd say anything to impress us wouldnt you?

http://www.autobrokers.co.uk/pages/prod ... .asp?pid=3


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > What's it like once on the move?
> ...


That wasn't meant to be a piss take by the way. More a genuine question. Our Beemer is the 218hp 3.0d and I suspect our car's lighter. We test drove a Toerag 3.0d and that felt pretty nippy, but I think that was at about 233hp.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's even funnier!

How did you find _that_ flip-flop given that he hosted the pic himself?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Autotrader 

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... gLetter=58


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> chesters said:
> 
> 
> > As many will know by my recent de modding sale, that i too sold my TT, And went along similar line, ( more quality ones though ) than Adam, as i bought a Q7 i picked it up nearly 2 weeks ago and what a machine. Honestly havent missed the TT one bit, heres a pic of my new toy.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...

Well and truly spanked!









                                

Nice one Adam... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Pants pulled down and well and truly fcuked up the r's good and proper! :lol:

Guess he'd best change his sig' from Q7 to 'Major Bullshitter'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

In his defence, I still agree that _claiming _to own a Q7 is far cooler than _actually _owning a TDv6 RRS.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

jampott said:


> In his defence, I still agree that _claiming _to own a Q7 is far cooler than _actually _owning a TDv6 RRS.


How???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amiTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > In his defence, I still agree that _claiming _to own a Q7 is far cooler than _actually _owning a TDv6 RRS.
> ...


Simple maths.

(owning a Q7) *>* (dreaming about a Q7) *>* (owning a RRS TDv6)

And the slightly less obviously but still true:

(beige interior) *<* (velour cloth from an Austin Maestro)

 :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I would rather be owning a RRS rather than claiming to own a Q7 thats for sure...

Yes I like the Q7 too but claiming to own one is just childish and stupid, why would anyone make themselves look like a total twat by posting a pic off AutoTrader?

OK the RRS may not be to everyone's taste, but for Adam it fitted both his budget and his requirements. I know how hard it was for him to sell his TT, and I know he will miss it like hell. He let me loose in his TT yesterday afternoon, and I can't believe he is selling it! I didn't realise how much of a difference all the performance mods make to a car, and it is a real beast to drive! If I was buying a TT now, I would have snapped it up off him in an instant!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amiTT said:


> I would rather be owning a RRS rather than claiming to own a Q7 thats for sure...
> 
> Yes I like the Q7 too but claiming to own one is just childish and stupid, why would anyone make themselves look like a total twat by posting a pic off AutoTrader?
> 
> OK the RRS may not be to everyone's taste, but for Adam it fitted both his budget and his requirements. I know how hard it was for him to sell his TT, and I know he will miss it like hell. He let me loose in his TT yesterday afternoon, and I can't believe he is selling it! I didn't realise how much of a difference all the performance mods make to a car, and it is a real beast to drive! If I was buying a TT now, I would have snapped it up off him in an instant!


This is the same Adam who insisted that all TT meets be held within sight of his house, right? :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

jampott said:


> This is the same Adam who insisted that all TT meets be held within sight of his house, right? :lol:


OK, makes perfect sense why you don't like RRS'. It's not the car, its Adam. There is not really much point continuing this conversation :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amiTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > This is the same Adam who insisted that all TT meets be held within sight of his house, right? :lol:
> ...


Actually, if you read a little further back, you'll see why I don't like the RRS. Probably more than most people on here, I'm in a position to comment. :roll:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

ahhhh, you own a TDv8!

still doesnt make sense as to why you would pretend to have a Q7 over actually owning a RRS...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amiTT said:


> ahhhh, you own a TDv8!
> 
> still doesnt make sense as to why you would pretend to have a Q7 over actually owning a RRS...


It might be somewhat of an indication of how little I care for the RRS. I'm considering a 'My other car is a Skoda...' sticker for the R8, as I'm ashamed to say I have an RRS. :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

Thats so odd... Weird folk on the Internet.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

:lol: Always thought chesters was a fake.  
Come on Adam time we had some more pics up of your new modded RRS. :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

barton TT said:


> :lol: Always thought chesters was a fake.
> Come on Adam time we had some more pics up of your new modded RRS. :wink:


I wont have time until saturday but they are coming.

Jampott, lose the bad attitude. Your entitled to your opinion but you blatently have a problem with me too as I wouldnt attend a meet in cambridge or wherever you went. Act like a grown up and get over it. Constant sniping wont make you popular... Take it from a fool who knows.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you pick it up today if so i bet you can't stop smiling while driving it.  I know i love my landrover more than my TT now but i still would'nt part with it just a great car to have in the warm weather with the top down.  look forward to seeing the pics on both forums.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm getting it in the morning. It wasnt ready, I told them not to rush.

Meanwhile i'm driving about in a TDV8! So not bothered about the wait lol


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing it, my neighbour imports RR and RRS and puts the supercharged bits on them, makes the cars IMO.

Love the RRS, would be my choice of CT, needs the 22" wheels though :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking good Adam, and I must say the "initial" batch of mods are very tasteful indeed! Is there Range Rover equivalent of the TT Shop where we can find you on a saturday spening your "hard earned" ?? :lol:

I've seen quite a few nicely modded Rangies around west london recently with the Hang Over lettering on them - what's the deal with these?










There's one of these round near me............










Incase you're tempted..........


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi mate,

There is no equivlent of TT Shop for Rangies... I think the nearest is Revere or Arden....

I've never seen that 'hang over' decal on the back of of a RRS before.... bit tack if u ask me but each to their own I suppose?


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

amiTT said:


> I would rather be owning a RRS rather than claiming to own a Q7 thats for sure...
> 
> Yes I like the Q7 too but claiming to own one is just childish and stupid, why would anyone make themselves look like a total twat by posting a pic off AutoTrader?
> 
> OK the RRS may not be to everyone's taste, but for Adam it fitted both his budget and his requirements. I know how hard it was for him to sell his TT, and I know he will miss it like hell. He let me loose in his TT yesterday afternoon, and I can't believe he is selling it! I didn't realise how much of a difference all the performance mods make to a car, and it is a real beast to drive! If I was buying a TT now, I would have snapped it up off him in an instant!


He! He!He! and i just have! Not long now and i am so excited not only to drive it but just to see it for real.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Adam, like the new ride..........wondered if they do CH's in 22" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Overfinch to look at the remap/engine mods ??..s'pose the towbar and the horsebox next :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks top mate, very suave, enjoy it!

must talk more about tyres and no rubbing one of these days, I may pm you about that tyre you mentioned at Ben and Amit's rolling road day...

stu :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> There is no equivlent of TT Shop for Rangies... I think the nearest is Revere or Arden....
> 
> I've never seen that 'hang over' decal on the back of of a RRS before.... bit tack if u ask me but each to their own I suppose?


There is also Project Kahn, they do lots of visual mods which look awesome!

http://www.kahndesign.com/automotive/pr ... /index.php


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

These are the people for mods
http://www.overfinch.co.uk/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Always thought chesters was a fake.
> ...


Bucks, actually.

You flatly refused to travel anywhere outside of Watford, or wherever it was... despite it being a CAR meet for DRIVING enthusiasts.

Not that I care much to be honest. :-*


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Also be prepared to fill up quite often - these beasts are very thirsty and a mate of mine sold it on for that reason.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


It wasnt quite that extreme but like you, I dont care either. Lets not dwell on it please, its petty. I had alot to deal with at the time in my personal life which made me react differently to how I normally would in any given situation. If it did bother you that much to the point where you still have to snipe at me 2/3 months later, I apologise.



Naresh said:


> Also be prepared to fill up quite often - these beasts are very thirsty and a mate of mine sold it on for that reason.


Dont worry mate, I got a petrol (or should I say diesel!) card which I put through my expenses


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oi flip-flop. How did you rumble chesters? :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Oi flip-flop. How did you rumble chesters? :lol:


Autotrader... just browsing through, as you do.... and 'oh look! I know that car....' :twisted: *MWA HA HA HA HA HAAA!*

Amz does the research and I do the crime fighting... Great team!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Jesus.Poirot!  
cheers
jon


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> Oi flip-flop. How did you rumble chesters? :lol:


Adz & Amz..................regular old school crime fighters!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

I must say that chesters silence, at the moment, is deafening!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: He has gone rather silent hasn't he.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I think we are yet to feel the wrath of chesters. It's not over....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

im just waiting for him to send me a threatening PM... shall be sooo funny! He is so easy to catch out, and it requires so little effort to find the truth!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I just hope that the parts he was selling from his 'TT' were genuine sales! :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Admins, you gotta be kidding right???

Its ok for all of chesters comments, but im not allowed to say...

"Its all gone quite over there, its all gone quite over there, OooooH Its all gone quite, all gone quite, all gone quite over there!! "


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it was your other language, more suited to the Flame Room, that may be the reason for it's withdrawl!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> I just hope that the parts he was selling from his 'TT' were genuine sales! :?


Who has received their purchases then, come on own up? Or were they imaginary parts? :roll:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

man this quietness is seriously deafening! Where is he, I wanna see some retaliation or explanation...

Chesters, do you have any interior photos?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Rumbled! LOL :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

That company have 3 abt q7's, could it be that they had 4 maybe even 5 and chesters used the photo. I don't think you've disproved the guys tale.

Totally unconnected to the above, I awaited eagerly your next car choice hence reading this post I expected a V8 something, but I was puzzled at your choice as I thought you already had a cayenne?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

have a look at the ones they have for sale, each photo is different (look at the trees behind)

Also, when speaking to the chap over the phone, I asked if this was a studio shot or was it the actual car, and he assured me that every car has an individual shot as a lot of them may appear to be the same, but have the most subtle differences 

Nice Q7, if I wasnt going for something else next year, I would have snapped that one up at £61k... Its different and I like different 

Adam's dad has the Cayenne, and I have just come back from his place, his TDv6 looks AWESOME!

Adam has a loan TDv8 at the moment too, and both parked next to each other you would expect them to be the same, but the little touches Adam ordered are superb on his TDv6! Subtle, yet very effective!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't doubt it looks great,

However to be honest I chose to post that because I did buy something off chesters, and then read this post and thought "oh crap, that moneys gone" however true to his email, I got the part the next day. I don't think any of us are in a position to suggest he's of low integrity, I can't recall any of his posts but from my position the guy seems alright, I also don't think the internet is the right place to vindicate an on-line argument.

so then a diesle dsle derv dielse dielsel, cant even spell it let alone buy one. (I do have a diesel as well, just can't believe adam bought one as his first drive) Good luck to you I hope you enjoy it, but I am certain you'll be back in something smaller soon, incidently I would rather have had your TTR and a crappy old van.

John


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I dont Understand why He has been an arse over the years to be honest :? 
obviously it is the same guy audi975 (he was originally from newcastle) ,then changed to-wrecktt-ttmarlin-chesters.etc etc.

He obviously had plenty of TT related info and loads of mods (that were recently forsale)
He could have been a great forum member, but decided instead to be arsey with everyone, me included :?

now he has got rid of the TT and bought something else, but looks to me ,he felt he had to put up a abt q7 as his replacement car to look good,... read his posts over the years.. his TT was better than everyone else's, his taste was better blah blah blah :? :roll:

its just a bit sad really :? he could have been a good guy :?

Never mind .

Tom.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

taylormade-tt said:


> read his posts over the years.. his TT was better than everyone else's, his taste was better blah blah blah :?


That goes without saying if he was from Newcastle ,maybe he just wishes he was from here. :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > read his posts over the years.. his TT was better than everyone else's, his taste was better blah blah blah :?
> ...


Well wallsend, i am a durham lad originally  , so i am biased towards the north east :wink: well apart from middlesbrough :lol: sky is always beige :lol:

geordies are alright :wink: but show too much 'kite' at the newcastle matches though :roll: 

suppose the comment from the lads would be "its all bought and payed for marra" :lol: 

Tom.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

amiTT said:


> have a look at the ones they have for sale, each photo is different (look at the trees behind)
> 
> Also, when speaking to the chap over the phone, I asked if this was a studio shot or was it the actual car, and he assured me that every car has an individual shot as a lot of them may appear to be the same, but have the most subtle differences
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but there are some very sad people on here, and I don't mean Chesters :roll:

Some people need to get a life!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

taylormade-tt said:


> obviously it is the same guy audi975 (he was originally from newcastle) ,then changed to-wrecktt-ttmarlin-chesters.etc etc.


It's not.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > obviously it is the same guy audi975 (he was originally from newcastle) ,then changed to-wrecktt-ttmarlin-chesters.etc etc.
> ...


ignore my previous post about chesters ...i stand corrected 

Tom.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

taylormade-tt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > taylormade-tt said:
> ...


I can see sarcasm written all over that :lol:

I cant think of any way you can really prove it is not the same guy every time...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

amiTT said:


> I cant think of any way you can really prove it is not the same guy every time...


Each post has an IP address allocated to it, and each IP is then allocated against Usernames. So I can pull of a full list of usernames that have posted from specifc IPs etc etc. Chesters IP's don't match ANY other IP posted by a member of this forum. We can drill down to ISP, and the ISPs are different too.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

What if he was using mobile broadband now would his IP address be different now. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Listen Guys and girls ( Adam ) lol, take a step back and look how childish and obsessive you've all become.

Thanks Kevin for pointing all this out to some of the narrow minded members this forum seems to have amassed lately


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

So that wasn't your car then????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

amiTT said:


> have a look at the ones they have for sale, each photo is different (look at the trees behind)
> 
> Also, when speaking to the chap over the phone, I asked if this was a studio shot or was it the actual car, and he assured me that every car has an individual shot as a lot of them may appear to be the same, but have the most subtle differences
> 
> ...


How did I know Adams dad had a cayenne? I am a little confused about that, unless somebody had suggested that it was their car because they were a company director, when it wasn't, which, unless I am mistaken, is pretty much what you are suggesting other posters have done, then hung them for it.

I also can't help but wonder why you rang the company, what did you say to them? "hello, I am not interested in buying the car but I am trying to prove somebody on the ******** is lying...blah, blah,blah, ...no studio...aha!...got you bang to rights sonny!" I've got to be honest, I think it's a bit petty, if you don't like somebody, stay quiet and they'll go away, antagonize them and they will by human nature cause you a problem. I don't see why things go like this on here apart from a clique of on-line bullying, do we not all share the same passion?
Also, to throw something in there, is it not possible that should the company have had more abt's that they may have shown the same photo for the various vehicles the same colour?
But I thought this thread was about adams RRS which, is a photo of a car in a garage which we all now believe is his car, not that I don't, I have no reason not to believe him, but I may ring the in the morning and say something along the lines of "hello, I am not interested in buying the car but I am trying to prove somebody on the ******** is lying...blah, blah,blah, ...no studio...aha!...what do you mean not you again?" :wink:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

they will tell you its sold mate...its on his drive as we speak!!! :lol: :lol:

but you could phone them if you like :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > I cant think of any way you can really prove it is not the same guy every time...
> ...


Sorry Mr P, there is no offence intended on this, but thought it should be pointed out. There are 100's of different pieces of free software that allow you to proxy surf giving you a different IP, from different ISP, from different countries. In Fact its built into internet explorer alone, if you know how to find a proxy server. Second of all, unless someone has a static IP unfortunately blocking their ip alone is not going to help. You would have to block the entire range of that ISP's network. Because every time their router reboots they are assigned a different IP address. (or when their DHCP lease from their ISP renews its self).

The fact is the moderators are very quick to jump on comments by many members, but seem to continuously ignore the harsh, and nasty comments made by chesters. There are many members on the forum who have complained about nasty and stupid PM's from chesters, and nothing is done.

I appreciate its hard for the admins to block users for the above IP restriction reasons, but feel more could be done to stop situations and posts like these arising. There are soo many options to look into such as a "Report this post" option.

As for the comment from Jonah about Amitt, you completely out of place commenting. You havent followed the constant criticism from Chesters on many members cars and thoughts. The extra five minutes Amz took out of his life to find this info was appreciated by many. Why?? Because we are trying to ask the moderators the question of "What is Chesters doing here?" Proving he is writing stupid posts that clearly aren't true may help the moderators see where we are coming from. He has never ever posted a real picture of his own car, has done nothing but flame other members constantly, sent threatening PM's to users and been a general nuisance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

whats wrong with folk on here, ask all the people that ive sold my old TT parts too, i am a real person 100% genuine and your constant rattling on about folk ive got no connection with, get a life you childish folk, GROW UP, get a LIFE outside the Forum, T7 BNW your one of them


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think thats enough bickering for one thread.

Adam: soon as you get some pics mate feel free to get a new thread up with them in 

Nick


----------

